# Wheels of Waterfest 18



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Post some pics of wheels at the show. I got stuck working in the booth and did not really get to walk around and look.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

These were on the 2012 Beetle RS.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

35th edition gti wheels, 1st in the states.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

JAYDUB26 said:


> 35th edition gti wheels, 1st in the states.


umm no your not there are at least 2 mk6's with those wheels as well as them coming on regular gti's now


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Post some pics of wheels at the show. I got stuck working in the booth and did not really get to walk around and look.


Here ya go, VIP Modulars


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> umm no your not there are at least 2 mk6's with those wheels as well as them coming on regular gti's now


they arent releasted yet. but i just hear that :sly:


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

JAYDUB26 said:


> 35th edition gti wheels, 1st in the states.


 by far my favorite OEM wheel


specialkane7 said:


> Here ya go, VIP Modulars


GREAT choice Jimmi!!!!!:beer:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## volksvagon (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

JAYDUB26 said:


> they arent releasted yet. but i just hear that :sly:


you are DEAD wrong they have been available for almost a year now (as reps in the US) and i got a pic from my buddy who works at a dealership over a months ago with those wheels on a 2012 GTI that just came in 

im not trying to be a dick here but just don't say things that aren't true, i have very very rare wheels on my GTI and even i never said that I'm the only one ever or the very first (even though for these particular wheels i was in the us anyway)


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> you are DEAD wrong they have been available for almost a year now (as reps in the US) and i got a pic from my buddy who works at a dealership over a months ago with those wheels on a *2013 GTI *that just came in



ftfy


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

JAYDUB26 said:


> 35th edition gti wheels, 1st in the states.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ls-In-Stock&highlight=35th+anniversary+wheels



checkered VW made this thread way back in the mk6 forums about selling these.


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

Still OEM wheels. Give it a year that number will jump from 1 to 9999999, quick.


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

3pc Rotiform BLQs, Gold plated, Polished Lip.


475838_434615989883687_1941093255_o by pplcallmeryann, on Flickr


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> you are DEAD wrong they have been available for almost a year now (as reps in the US) and i got a pic from my buddy who works at a dealership over a months ago with those wheels on a 2012 GTI that just came in
> 
> im not trying to be a dick here but just don't say things that aren't true, i have very very rare wheels on my GTI and even i never said that I'm the only one ever or the very first (even though for these particular wheels i was in the us anyway)


Reps are a diff story buddy these arent reps. I vw dealer came up to me yesterday asking how did I get these, he said they just got the 2013 cars 2 weeks ago but they aren't releasing those cars till 2012s go down. But until I see the 2012 gti you said came with these I'm sure not listening to you haha but w.e I just I'm not the only one with these. I got them straight from Germany tho.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

lowerthanzimmy said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ls-In-Stock&highlight=35th+anniversary+wheels
> 
> 
> 
> checkered VW made this thread way back in the mk6 forums about selling these.


Dude only had one set for sale. That he prob received as a sample wheel. That's what it look like to me bud.:thumbdown:


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

polishsmile said:


>


:heart:


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

my wheels

Leon Hardiritt Ritters 3 piece, polished lips and bolts...centers powder coated "burple" 

thanks to 2.w0owoo for the shot


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

JAYDUB26 said:


> Reps are a diff story buddy these arent reps. I vw dealer came up to me yesterday asking how did I get these, he said they just got the 2013 cars 2 weeks ago but they aren't releasing those cars till 2012s go down. But until I see the 2012 gti you said came with these I'm sure not listening to you haha but w.e I just I'm not the only one with these. I got them straight from Germany tho.


i mean they are cool wheels i guess but why make such a huge deal about being the first one to have them, there will always be someone with wheels that are like yours


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

JAYDUB26 said:


> Dude only had one set for sale. That he prob received as a sample wheel. That's what it look like to me bud.:thumbdown:


wrong... they are in STOCK. hahaha dont get butthurt.... they are a cool OEM wheel, just saying you are not the only one with them, or you dont have the only set in the US.



and VW dealers are releasing 2013 GTI's.... there is a few in the mk6 forum
already.


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

lowerthanzimmy said:


> wrong... they are in STOCK. hahaha dont get butthurt.... they are a cool OEM wheel, just saying you are not the only one with them, or you dont have the only set in the US.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

JAYDUB26 said:


> 35th edition gti wheels, 1st in the states.


we have had 2 or 3 gti's with these wheels on them at the dealer ship i work at in like the past month or so


----------



## kaban (Nov 11, 2005)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> i mean they are cool wheels i guess but why make such a huge deal about being the first one to have them, there will always be someone with wheels that are like yours


Because....









You show muppets crack me me, seriously. Some VERY nice wheels in here, including the 35th GTI


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

JAYDUB26 said:


> 35th edition gti wheels, 1st in the states.


nice car man, i am pretty sure i saw you driving in bethlehem pa area on schonersville rd pulling into the sheetz.


----------



## pim r32 (Jan 13, 2008)

M p l


----------



## pim r32 (Jan 13, 2008)

pim r32 said:


> M p l


Wrote that by mistake


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

pplcallmeryann said:


> 3pc Rotiform BLQs, Gold plated, Polished Lip.
> 
> 
> 475838_434615989883687_1941093255_o by pplcallmeryann, on Flickr


Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think these are gold plated. It looks more like Translucent gold powder coat. 





streetdreams08 said:


>


Wheels are still looking good! Hope everything is still fine with them.


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

JDIEM said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think these are gold plated. It looks more like Translucent gold powder coat.
> 
> 
> Sorry i don't know why i typed that honestly, they are Translucent Candy Gold, about $250 extra per wheel for the color.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

copper plated DP Motorsport AMP's


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

pplcallmeryann said:


> JDIEM said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think these are gold plated. It looks more like Translucent gold powder coat.
> ...


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

lowerthanzimmy said:


> copper plated DP Motorsport AMP's



Real Deal too. I know the guy who did them for him. :beer:


----------



## polishsmile (May 7, 2008)

JDIEM said:


> Real Deal too. I know the guy who did them for him. :beer:


"Him" being the guy that posted the picture.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

JDIEM said:


> Real Deal too. I know the guy who did them for him. :beer:


This guy, get back to work!!! :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This picture is not from waterfest but it was there.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

JDIEM said:


> Real Deal too. I know the guy who did them for him. :beer:


:laugh:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Kinda rare Euro A8 winters on my B5. Only set in the US that I've heard of.


IMG_3249 by ZVincler, on Flickr


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


> nice car man, i am pretty sure i saw you driving in bethlehem pa area on schonersville rd pulling into the sheetz.


thanks dude, yup i love sheetz coffee :laugh::wave:


----------



## hangman (Jun 15, 2010)

StanTheCaddy said:


> Kinda rare Euro A8 winters on my B5. Only set in the US that I've heard of.
> 
> 
> IMG_3249 by ZVincler, on Flickr


is this the same B5 i saw in the parking lot of amazon when i worked there? epic looking car :beer:


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

hangman said:


> is this the same B5 i saw in the parking lot of amazon when i worked there? epic looking car :beer:


Thanks, and yes that's where I work. How long ago did you work there?


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

polishsmile said:


>


I had parked my car way over in the exhibition lot so the very last thing I expected to find in a "Waterfest wheels" thread was a shot of my car on mere salad shooters amongst all these awesome cars with spectacular wheels. Thanks for posting it up  I like the shot :thumbup:


----------



## hangman (Jun 15, 2010)

StanTheCaddy said:


> Thanks, and yes that's where I work. How long ago did you work there?


Early February is when i left. i drove the matt black mk3 gti.


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

WaterFest 18-12 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


WaterFest 18-13 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


WaterFest 18-14 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


WaterFest 18-19 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


WaterFest 18-20 by Ray Singh, on Flickr


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll bite. Great meeting you this weekend Chris and thanks again for the invitation. Steph and I had a great time.









Credit to Adrian (S4 Big Head) for the great shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Thx Mike anytime.


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

JDIEM said:


> Wheels are still looking good! Hope everything is still fine with them.


 Yup, everything is holding up really good. I think I'll keep the centers this color for a while. I really dig it a lot. Thanks again for everything that you have done for me Jason. :thumbup:


----------



## ShaboyNick72 (Nov 17, 2010)

JAYDUB26 said:


> 35th edition gti wheels, 1st in the states.


 Duude, your car is the one I was telling my buddy about. those wheels are soo sick. really clean car:thumbup: too


----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriswalshphotography


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

Waterfest 18 by slayerrule, on Flickr 

 
Waterfest 18 by slayerrule, on Flickr


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

A lot of wheels here :thumbup: 

*WATERFEST 18*


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

JDIEM said:


> pplcallmeryann said:
> 
> 
> > \
> ...


----------

